# Brutal studies on facial fat and attractiveness for males



## ugly nebula (Nov 23, 2019)

Facial Adiposity, Attractiveness, and Health: A Review


The relationship between facial cues and perceptions of health and attractiveness in others plays an influential role in our social interactions and mating behaviors. Several facial cues have historically been investigated in this regard, with facial adiposity being the newest addition. Evidence...




www.frontiersin.org














The Influence of Body Composition Effects on Male Facial Masculinity and Attractiveness


Body mass index (BMI) and its facial correlates influence a range of perceptions including masculinity and attractiveness. BMI conflates body fat and muscle which are sexually dimorphic because men typically have more muscle but less fat than women. We therefore investigated the influence of...




www.frontiersin.org






"A study by Foo et al. (2017) showed that facial adiposity was a better predictor of attractiveness compared to sexual dimorphism, averageness, and symmetry, for male faces. The researchers also found that, for females faces, facial adiposity squared and sexual dimorphism were the best predictors of female facial attractiveness, while facial adiposity was also the strongest predictor of perceived health for male faces, while sexual dimorphism was the strongest predictor of perceived health for female faces, with facial adiposity failing to reach statistical significance."


Lmfao being lean for males is more important than dimorphism and symmetry (not that they dont matter, just that statistically having a lean face will benefit you more unless you're extremely neotenous). Makes sense back in the day when males had better bone structure and testosterone levels were higher



"Facial adiposity has consistently been linked to perceptions of attractiveness and health, with heavier faces being judged to be more unattractive and unhealthier. To date, facial adiposity has also been linked to a number of actual health outcomes including: cold and flu number, duration of colds and flu, frequency of antibiotic use, respiratory illness, blood pressure, cardiovascular illness, salivary progesterone, psychological well-being, arthritis, diabetes, circulating testosterone, immune function, and oxidative stress. While a strong relationship between facial adiposity, attractiveness, perceived health and actual health outcomes has been reported, there are a few limitations to the current evidence presented in favor of facial adiposity as an important contributor to health and attractiveness judgments"




"There also appears to be important differences in judgments made by males and females regarding adiposity as a cue to health and attractiveness. For example, a link has been found between adiposity and immune responsiveness in male Rantala et al., 2013a, but not female faces Rantala et al., 2013b."


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 23, 2019)

Fat people should be genocided


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Mateusz74 (Nov 23, 2019)

A lean face is the most basic and important looksmax


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 23, 2019)

This is my lower third going from 100 kg to 92 kg (about a 9 month diff) (25%~ to 19%-21%)⁴

I'm jutting slightly in both pics. In the after pic I'm sucking cheeks and biting jaw and pulling the submental. Ofc that's fraud but keep in mind I'm fat as fuck still 

What I did:

-bonesmash chin and ramus
-18 pounds ish loss
-chewing 



Keep crying for softmaxxing wooooowooff dogs


Mateusz74 said:


> A lean face is the most basic and important looksmax


I would put it up there with some small surgeries in effectiveness. You're literally sculpting your face. If your jaw isnt narrow in absolute bi-gonial width and you have gonial eversion and decently thick mid mandible, losing buccal and submental fat will add tons to your sex appeal


Gudru said:


> Fat people should be genocided


Legit but only after I get skinny


----------



## Zyros (Nov 23, 2019)

I always repeat this and people here tell me im paranoid. Facial leanness and definition is the single biggest male attractiveness trait, over bone structure itself.


----------



## ugly nebula (Nov 23, 2019)

Zyros said:


> I always repeat this and people here tell me im paranoid. Facial leanness and definition is the single biggest male attractiveness trait, over bone structure itself.


I read every thread you made about this, so don't think that it's not appreciated. Getting 8 kg lower in body fat *may* have single handedly led me to losing my V card relatively early. Looking back at older pics, I was repulsive. Granted, I was more overweight than the average guy browsing here but point stands. Also, a ton of transformations prove that you can improve through getting lower than 15% bf which the average male is NOT close to. Having a fat face just DESTROYS your face. Losing it AT LEAST just gives you a vastly less punchable, beta face. Facial fat just causes all of your features to coalesce into one potatoey, indistinct mess. And a lot of people here attribute chiselled appearance to having more forward growth when most of the time it's a guy that has just enough forward growth but has particular set of genes that make him store much less fat in his face. Fat in general is estrogenic and testosterone is adipose-antagonist, so having a lean and muscular face is one of the prime masc ans virile things. Having high cheekbones or a big jaw won't fucking matter if they dont show 

Yeah, for all practical purposes, getting leaner is probably one of the most important aspects of male aesthetics. Forward growth and facial bone dimorphism (or more specifically size) in this forum is kinda overrated. Harmony is MUCH more important. Good eyes (that may entail bone structure but I mostly mean eyelashes, eyebrow shape and darkness, eyelid shape, orbital soft tissue etc), good hair, good skin are in my opinion much more important. Of course everything goes hand in hand. If you have awful bone structure, even though you'll look better lean, you'll still look bad, but bone structure size becomes diminishing returns really quick imo. All you need is just ENOUGH forward growth (in most androgenic areas like chin, mid mandible, frontal bone, cheekbones and browridge it is good to have extra size for masculinity obvi) and the rest imo is harmony and being extremely low bf and low bloat


----------



## Effortless (Feb 11, 2020)

I know being lean and having a lean FACE is important but not to the same extent as sexual dimorphism holy shit


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 11, 2020)

ugly nebula said:


> This is my lower third going from 100 kg to 92 kg (about a 9 month diff) (25%~ to 19%-21%)⁴



Jesus Christ even your nose tip has changed in shape! The nose tip is the only part of the nose when a little fat pad ( 1 - 1,5 mm ) can form when you get fatter. This is a strong motivation for a skinnyfatcel like me.
How much has changed your impact toward other people, expecially women?


----------



## tongue (Feb 11, 2020)

That's it boyos, I knew food was a looksmin.
brb less time for mewing because eating
brb less money because food bills
brb less time because meal prep
If you're eating in 2020 you're volcel.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 11, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Fat people should be genocided


This man also has some suggestions on what to do with fat people:


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 11, 2020)

ugly nebula said:


> This is my lower third going from 100 kg to 92 kg (about a 9 month diff) (25%~ to 19%-21%)⁴
> 
> I'm jutting slightly in both pics. In the after pic I'm sucking cheeks and biting jaw and pulling the submental. Ofc that's fraud but keep in mind I'm fat as fuck still
> 
> ...


This is lifefuel. How did you bonesmash?


ugly nebula said:


> Facial Adiposity, Attractiveness, and Health: A Review
> 
> 
> The relationship between facial cues and perceptions of health and attractiveness in others plays an influential role in our social interactions and mating behaviors. Several facial cues have historically been investigated in this regard, with facial adiposity being the newest addition. Evidence...
> ...


Fact is most guys don't have good frames and when they cut to 12% bf, they will loose muscle mass and look twinkey. It is almost impossible to stay at that bf level. 20% is like the average. Maybe even more. Most male models have good metabolism, frames and fat storage genetics so that they can eat whatever they want and stay relatively lean. Still they get bloated fast like Barret


----------



## SixFootManlet (Feb 11, 2020)

Just get buccal fat removal theory


----------



## Lars (Oct 9, 2020)

very true


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 9, 2020)

ugly nebula said:


> Facial Adiposity, Attractiveness, and Health: A Review
> 
> 
> The relationship between facial cues and perceptions of health and attractiveness in others plays an influential role in our social interactions and mating behaviors. Several facial cues have historically been investigated in this regard, with facial adiposity being the newest addition. Evidence...
> ...


lifefuel


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 11, 2020)

yep


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 11, 2020)

ugly nebula said:


> This is my lower third going from 100 kg to 92 kg (about a 9 month diff) (25%~ to 19%-21%)⁴
> 
> I'm jutting slightly in both pics. In the after pic I'm sucking cheeks and biting jaw and pulling the submental. Ofc that's fraud but keep in mind I'm fat as fuck still
> 
> ...


Lifefuel


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 11, 2020)

Zyros said:


> I always repeat this and people here tell me im paranoid. Facial leanness and definition is the single biggest male attractiveness trait, over bone structure itself.


You need a muscular body. If your a stick just no


----------



## Zyros (Dec 11, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> You need a muscular body. If your a stick just no


Body is a huge plus but stick body + lean face >muscular body + bloated face. I got many girls over guys with the latter combination. The true mogger combo is muscular/toned body with lean face, so the best of both.


----------

